# Auch Bundesrat billigt neues Gesetz gegen Abofallen im Internet



## sascha (30 März 2012)

*Nach dem Bundestag hat nun auch der Bundesrat ein Gesetz gebilligt, das den Schutz der Verbraucher vor Kostenfallen im Internet erhöhen soll. Ob die Button-Lösung wirklich die Lösung für alle Probleme ist, darf allerdings bezweifelt werden.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...neues-gesetz-gegen-abofallen-im-internet-5985*


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2012)

http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2012/57-AI-Gesetz-gegen-Kostenfallen-im-Netz.html


			
				BMELV schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vertrag kommt erst zustande, wenn der Verbraucher ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass er sich zu einer Zahlung verpflichtet. Erfolgt der Vertragsschluss per Mausklick auf eine Schaltfläche, muss diese gut lesbar mit einem eindeutigen Hinweis wie "zahlungspflichtig bestellen" oder einer anderen eindeutigen Formulierung versehen sein. Fehlt es an der Bestätigung des Verbrauchers oder einer korrekt beschrifteten Schaltfläche, kommt kein Vertrag zustande.


 
www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Dossier/Verbraucherschutz/Internetkostenfallen.html;jsessionid=4DF6B648697FF848D0C1B51000A3CCE2.2_cid288


			
				bmelv schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Inkrafttreten der Regelung ist im Sommer 2012 zu rechnen.


----------



## dvill (31 März 2012)

Die Banditen haben verstanden: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/software-und-tools-tour-1

Nach vier gleichen Buttons "Weiter zum Anmelden" kommt "Entgeldlich Anmelden" bei gleichem Aussehen des letzten Buttons.


----------



## sascha (31 März 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Banditen haben verstanden: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/software-und-tools-tour-1
> 
> Nach vier gleichen Buttons "Weiter zum Anmelden" kommt "Entgeldlich Anmelden" bei gleichem Aussehen des letzten Buttons.


 
Da war sie wieder - die gute alte Tunnellösung ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 März 2012)

Und der Herr Generalstaatsanwalt aus Frankfurt am Main wird dann wieder schön dazu labern:



			
				Generalstaatsanwalt Frankfurt/Main schrieb:
			
		

> In der Sache teile ich die Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, dass gegen die Beschuldigten als Betreiber der Internetseite *****.** kein hinreichender Verdacht des versuchten Betruges besteht.
> Ihnen ist nicht zu widerlegen, dass sie bei der Geltendmachung der Forderungen von einer ordnungsgemäßen Anmeldung auf der Seite ausgegangen sind, die nach Ermittlungen der Polizei einen Kostenhinweis aufwies, der sich zwar nicht auf der Startseite, aber auf der Seite mit der Anmeldemaske direkt neben dieser befand.
> Bei dieser Sach- und Beweislage ist nicht zu erwarten, dass die Beschuldigten in einer Hauptverhandlung verurteilt würden.


Stand der betreffenden Nachricht des OStA H. ist der 27.03.2012!


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2012)

Auf letzteres muss man nicht zum xten Mal wieder eingehen und mit Schmähkritik würde ich mich an dieser Stelle eher etwas zurück halten. Was aber auch zukünftig wieder einschlagen wird, ist folgendes: 





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zur angeführten Diskussion habe ich nun folgende Fakten dazu zusammen getragen, auf die ich wieder verweisen werde.
> 
> 
> > Beweislast bei Onlineverträgen im Zusammenhang mit Strafanzeigen


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Auf letzteres muss man nicht zum xten Mal wieder eingehen und mit Schmähkritik würde ich mich an dieser Stelle eher etwas zurück halten.


Xtes Mal wieder eingehen??? Schmähkritik??? Zurückhalten???


----------



## donauweb (13 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe untersucht, wie viel Online Shops heute schon dem Button-Gesetz entsprechen.

Emile Schenk

Firmenwerbelinks entfernt. MODEDIT/BT


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2012)

Damit bist du aber früh dran! Wieso sollte das heute schon so gemacht werden, insbesondere bei den berüchtigten Schurkenseiten?


----------



## jupp11 (6 August 2012)

http://www.test.de/Button-Loesung-Der-Kampf-gegen-die-Kostenfallen-4426328-4426330/


> Button-Lösung: Der Kampf gegen die Kostenfallen


Ein wüstes Durcheinander aus richtigem, halbrichtigem und völligem Blödsinn.
Dient vor allem der Legendenbildung: "Die Bundesregierung hat die Abofallen besiegt" 

PS: der Hauptgrund für den "Niedergang" der Abofallenabzocke ist, dass Google keine
Werbung mehr für Abofallen schaltet und  dass sich einige Sta/Gerichte  endlich auf ihre Aufgabe besonnen haben


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2012)

https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/ind...Button-Loesung-Heilsbringer-oder-Placebo.html

http://www.swr.de/swr1/bw/programm/...211/nid=446250/did=10077036/99q042/index.html



> Die Justizministerin ist begeistert, den *App-Abzockern* endlich das Handwerk legen zu können, die Verbraucherzentralen sind ebenfalls zufrieden. Es gibt aber auch Kritiker der Buttonlösung;


Die App-Abzocker sind doch noch etwas anderes. Das wird wohl erst 2019 erledigt.

ah, es geht doch um App-zocke. Und nun, liebe Mods, bitte die Klebepistole/Tacker auspacken.


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2012)

So?


----------



## donauweb.at (27 August 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir Anfang Juli und jetzt (Ende August) angesehen, wie viele Online Shops dem Buttongesetz entsprechen. Es sieht jetzt besser aus als vor 7 Wochen, es gibt aber noch einige Shops, die das Gesetz nicht kennen oder nicht als sehr wichtig erachten.

Das Resultat der kleinen Studie finden Sie hier: www.donauweb.at/ebusiness-blog/ 

Emile Schenk


----------

